# enraizada no chão



## vjrodrigues65

Estou com dúvidas sobre a tradução para espanhol da palçavra chão que aparece no seguinte contexto:

"Até nem haverá democracia em África se ela não for uma democracia efectivamente africana, enraizada no *chão* moral de uma história sofrida"

Isto porque a tradução por suelo ou piso não me soa lá muito bem. Mais uma vez agradeço a vossa ajuda.


----------



## andre luis

*Será que "tierra moral" não resolve...neste link:*
Aqui


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

andre luis said:


> *Será que "tierra moral" não resolve...neste link:*
> Aqui


 

É isso aí Andre Luis. Acho que “*suelo moral*” também é uma boa opção.
 
Saudações.


----------



## vjrodrigues65

Muito obrigado André e Giorgio, estou esclarecido.


----------



## Mangato

Eu acredito que a expressão mais certa sería 
plano moral, ou base moral, entendida como ponto de partida. 
 Suelo moral nunca ouví, e entenderia como degradação da moral até o lugar mais baixo; o chão


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Na minha opinião, trata-se de uma metáfora, onde as raízes da democracia africana ficam plantadas num chão moral. Pelo dito por Mangato, eu ficaria com a sugestão de Andre Luis.
 
Até mais ver.


----------



## KHALIFAH

Acho que a opção "piso" não e má, no sentido de "base", "fundamento", etc.


----------



## pato66

acho que a opçao "sustrato moral "e certa


----------



## Mangato

pato66 said:


> acho que a opçao "sustrato moral "e certa


 
Opino lo mismo. 
Sustrato moral es un tèrmino muy apropiadao


----------



## Amarello

E "Chão de fábrica"? Tenho dúvidas com isto.
Muito obrigada,
Amarelo


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Amarello said:


> E "Chão de fábrica"? Tenho dúvidas com isto.
> Muito obrigada,
> Amarelo


Oi.

Seria bom ter a frase toda para fornecer boas opções. Assim, sem contexto, acho que é “*piso de fábrica*”.

Saudações.


----------



## Amarello

Oi Giorgio,
Certo, a frase é: "Em participação em projetos desenvolvidos na indústria gráfica mais precisamente no ramo gráfico promocional, observamos que a relevância dos custos/investimentos das empresas estão direcionados ao *Chão de fábrica*..."
Obrigada,
Amarelo


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Amarello said:


> Oi Giorgio,
> Certo, a frase é: "Em participação em projetos desenvolvidos na indústria gráfica mais precisamente no ramo gráfico promocional, observamos que a relevância dos custos/investimentos das empresas estão direcionados ao *Chão de fábrica*..."
> Obrigada,
> Amarelo


 
OK, confirmado entonces: *piso de fábrica.*

Se trata de una expresión en la jerga manufacturera que se refiere a la producción y a todos los recursos involucrados en ella, principalmente los operarios y la maquinaria. Por ejemplo, se habla de "niveles": el nivel de diseño, el nivel de pruebas y el nivel de piso de fábrica.


Espero ter ajudado.

Abraços.


----------



## Amarello

Ajá, muchísimas gracias Giorgio. Aclaras el panorama. 
Abracos,
Amarelo


----------

